# Help me plan a VT trip this Jan 2011!!!



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everybody!

ive lurked here a while and searched this part of the forum a bit so i dont think this has been asked, but if so sorry hahaha. anyway, i'm planning a snowboard trip this january, prob 6-9. i want to go to VT but cant decide on which mountain. right now its up in the air between mount snow and stowe. 

we're all noobs to intermediates and this is my first season back in like 3-4 years do to shear laziness, so keep that in mind. we'll mostly be riding trails, prob no glades and maybe a little park since we all skate and are way more familiar with that area haha.

also, many people are bringing wives/girlfriends so it would be great if the ladies had something to do while we rode. i figure most places have spas and the like but idk about all that business.

also which would you say has a better nightlife? 

i'm also up for other mountain suggestions. i dont want to go to killington though hahaha heard to many horror stories on here.

thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

almost 50 views and no advice? help a brotha out hahaha


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Between Stowe and Mt. Snow, I prefer Stowe. Better snow, better mountain. Mt. Snow is great if you like park, however, as they have a whole face of the mountain dedicated to it. For overall riding, though, Stowe by a mile. In terms of nightlife, I don't know anything about Mt. Snow's as I've only taken daytrips, but I imagine it's not very good. Stowe's is not great either. If you want that, better off going someplace like Killington, though you say you don't want that, and I think you're better off not going there anyways. When we went to Stowe last year, we had a house for 18 people and created our own nightlife.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

kswissreject said:


> Between Stowe and Mt. Snow, I prefer Stowe. Better snow, better mountain. Mt. Snow is great if you like park, however, as they have a whole face of the mountain dedicated to it. For overall riding, though, Stowe by a mile. In terms of nightlife, I don't know anything about Mt. Snow's as I've only taken daytrips, but I imagine it's not very good. Stowe's is not great either. If you want that, better off going someplace like Killington, though you say you don't want that, and I think you're better off not going there anyways. When we went to Stowe last year, we had a house for 18 people and created our own nightlife.


cool. thanks a lot man!

yeah, nightlife really isnt that important, as we'll all be drinking and smoking copious amounts of substances regardless. i just like trying to sleep with strangers, but who doesnt?!

thanks for the advice!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say Stratton.. Heres why, If your bringing wives and girlfriends Stratton has shopping and better eats plus you can drive to Manchester where theres even more shopping as they have outlets. Mount Snow is a nice resort, but nightlife and the surroundings are boring. As for riding if your noobs and Intermidiates I still say Stratton. They have plenty of terrain for either rider and the snow conditions at Stratton with they're grooming are always good.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

laz167 said:


> I would say Stratton.. Heres why, If your bringing wives and girlfriends Stratton has shopping and better eats plus you can drive to Manchester where theres even more shopping as they have outlets. Mount Snow is a nice resort, but nightlife and the surroundings are boring. As for riding if your noobs and Intermidiates I still say Stratton. They have plenty of terrain for either rider and the snow conditions at Stratton with they're grooming are always good.


awesome man! thanks a lot for the tip!

we're gonna try to get most of them to come out on the slopes for at least a few hours one day, but we figure they'll be shopping and relaxing more than anything.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

since i work at mt snow id have to say that ha. like most people said theres not much night life most of the time but there def can be if theres a lot of people in town. the park at carinthia is amazing which is where im at most of the time even when im working.

also im not sure how much you care about driving but mt snow is WAY closer than stowe, prob about 2 hours closer give or take.

they have a spa and stuff like that at the grand summit hotel at the base of the mtn but not sure what the deal for that is since i dont go there often. if you decide to go to mt snow let me know and maybe we can shred a little


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> since i work at mt snow id have to say that ha. like most people said theres not much night life most of the time but there def can be if theres a lot of people in town. the park at carinthia is amazing which is where im at most of the time even when im working.
> 
> also im not sure how much you care about driving but mt snow is WAY closer than stowe, prob about 2 hours closer give or take.
> 
> they have a spa and stuff like that at the grand summit hotel at the base of the mtn but not sure what the deal for that is since i dont go there often. if you decide to go to mt snow let me know and maybe we can shred a little


awesome man! thanks! if we go there ill hit you up and we can bomb some hills hahaha


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Have fun..


wow i've seen a bunch of you're guys pics on here lurking and it def looks sick. that might be next winter and we'll leave the gals at home haha.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I would recommend Stowe. And if you get sick of it after the first couple days, Sugarbush is only like 30 minutes away.

Then again, I grew up living at the base of Sugarbush, so I am biased to the Sugarbush/Stowe area.


----------



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

killington all day! 

with 150 trails and like 14 terrain parks definetly the place to go!


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Keep to the Stowe area for the best riding. There is also Smuggs, sugarbush and Jay Peak up closer to stowe. Southern Vermont is 1. Expensive! 2. Full of NYC ski snobs and celebrities. Go Stowe!


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys, but no one wants to drive now! :dunno:

we're headed to 7 springs in PA since most are coming from pittsburgh. 

thanks again though for all your help everyone! hopefully next year!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

7 Springs is nice. Went there last year. Nice park set up and the backside has some fun runs.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

If in PA also try Camelback, its not a big mountain vert wise by any means but it does have alot of fun runs, nice park and they always have plenty snow base wise for January. I go there atleast 3 times a season when I dont want to deal with Mountaincreek. I always have a good time and theres outlet shopping for the ladies.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Okemo is a nice resort and so is Stratton....being that u said u guys are noobs, i would say Okemo is the better choice. 
since ur from PA...try going to the other resorts closer by like windham/hunter in NY. Of course they are smaller and crappier but learn to ride with confidence and skill first before u hit up VT, that way your experience going to Vt for the first time will be a much nicer one:thumbsup:

thats just in my opinion


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

laz167 said:


> If in PA also try Camelback, its not a big mountain vert wise by any means but it does have alot of fun runs, nice park and they always have plenty snow base wise for January. I go there atleast 3 times a season when I dont want to deal with Mountaincreek. I always have a good time and theres outlet shopping for the ladies.


I actually really like Camelback. They have a a few (for beginners -- myself included) very narrow trails to force you to work on your control but the trails are short enough that you don't get beat down.

For VT, I actually like Mt. Snow. One of the things I like best is the Moover. The free shuttle runs from all the hotel/lodging areas to the base areas which means the people who don't want to hit the mountain can have the car(s) for their use while you're on the hill.


----------

